# Bluewater Reports?



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like I'm headed out to the Dumping Grounds, Steps, and maybe the Spur area tomorrow (Sat. 8/9). Has anyone been out in that area recently or seen a good satellite shot? If so, whatdoes the water conditions look like? Thanks to all that respond...just trying to save any fuel we can. I'll post a report on water conditions when I return, and hopefully some FISH!!! Good Luck to anyone else thats going out this weekend!!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's 2 shots from Aug 7. Theaquachloro shotwas pretty good for all of Florida except Destin and west  . So I pulled up Sea View plankton densities for today - not all that great but a littlebetter than the chloro shot for this area anyway.. 

Good luck out there wherever you go. Hope you bring home some nice ones! 

See attachments:


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

We were out in my buddy's boat Thursday, started at the SW Edge out of Destin. Trolled and ran to the Nipple. Trolled to the 131 Hole. Only good water we saw was at the Edge out to about 3-4 miles further. Water wasn't as green as it has been, but it was really dirty. Further SW we went the worse it got. We found rip lines all over the place. No sargassum, just trash. No strikes. Did see some flying fish. We were trolling using my buddy's new outriggers. Got some strikes in close, but no knockdowns. All our strikes were on flatlines. We lost nice fish first strike about 4 miles short of the Edge--hook pulled as fish was going through almost 250 yds. on a 30W. Next strike was a 17# king. On the way to the Nipple stopped and trolled a few times when we saw birds or bait. Only strike was a 3 foot shark. On the way back in to the clearest water at the Edge, we spotted some plywood floating. Turned out to be the round ends of a large cable drum, you know the kind some people make into card tables. Trolled around it twice w/ no hits. Got one guy up on the tower and he spots a nice cobia right under it. I mean, when he came out of the shadow his fins were breaking water. On about the 5th cast, the fish came close and turned at the last instant. Buddy jigged it a couple of times and the cobia ran back under the plywood, turned around and engulfed the jig almost all in one movement. Man did that mouth look big when he flared his gills and made that jig disappear. An hour laterwe hit 'em with the gaff. Weighed 45# at Harborwalk when we came in. Kinda made the hurt go away. Buddy was worn out and wanted to head in. Us other two wanted to troll the last 3 miles or so to the Edge. Coming up from 260-180 both lines went off at same instant. First line has a little football bonita. Second line never stopped. At the stike, the fish came right up to the motor, saw the boat, and ran like crazy. It slowed down a couple of times, and then kept on running. With about 300 yds. out on the 30W, the fish turned and the hook pulled.:banghead Both big fish hit trolled plugs, the same pattern--the big Rapala in Blue mackerel. After we lost the first one, we changed lures to get sharper hooks. Didn't help. Last strike of the day was on the replacement. Same result. The stirkes in between were on Ilander/ballyhoos. Nothing like having a snake king and baby shark eating your 'hoos. Sure helped the feelings some to know we had one nice keeper on ice already. Saw two leatherbacks, one we circled for about 5 minutes watching him. The other dove as soon as it saw us. It's great to see them coming into the area. Just hope they're finding good nesting sites. I'll try to get the (ugh!) film developed tomorrow and post some pics.

Bullshooter

Aquasport 205 w/ 150 ETEC


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Well sorry, Scratch my report on water conditions...unless you want to know what the intercostal water looks like nearOno Island and Bear Point.Engine problems didn't allow us to make it out today :banghead Turbos won't kick in on the diesel engines and can't get up on a plain...mechanic said starboard fuel pump problem and couldn't fix until next week. Guess thats why they call it a BOAT...*<U>B</U>*reak *<U>O</U>*ut *<U>A</U>*nother *<U>T</U>*housand!!! :doh


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

man that sucks! sorry to hear about that! You are right, break out another thousand!


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

How bout those pics. Len. I would like to see how pretty I look! :doh


----------

